# Horse talk for mature people under 40!



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't "mature people under 40" an oxymoron?...:rofl:

Sorry, I couldn't resist...I'll hobble back to the old people's thread...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Spit out coffee! Some of us can be, I swear! Git on with your old self! 
And yes, us 30 somethings require coffee also, grandma said it was ok!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, get your own thread title, or this poor confused Oldie will be posting on the wrong thread


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Well crap, now I dont know where I belong! I'm on the cusp of 40, still in my later 30's, and look like I'm in my 20's! (ok, that last part is just my wishful thinking..) But really, I face the issues of the 40s and the 30s at my age!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Isn't "mature people under 40" an oxymoron?...:rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...I'll hobble back to the old people's thread...


:rofl: Don't hate on us younger people! Laugh! oxymoron? I needed that..Thanks Face!

Go back to the old people thread Codger! 












Golden Horse said:


> Hey, get your own thread title, or this poor confused Oldie will be posting on the wrong thread


lol We still love you GH..


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Me too! With two careers, a farm, and an expanding waistline somedays I feel like I'm 60! But alas, I'm only 31 and therefore not qualified to post over yonder!
Not trying to be disrespectful in any way! I just thought it would be funny and informative. Also thought the old menopausal ladies (and gentlemen) could keep over there and not listen to our child bearing, career forming, not quite so "mature" discussions! :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol I think it's fantastic..


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love to join this thread, even though I barely qualify. I just turned 21, and I got my first horse at the end of last February, so it has been almost a year now. He is a black QH gelding, the one in my profile pic. His name is Gambit and I love him to death. My twin sister and I share him and all costs because neither of us can afford school and a horse on our own.

I am still in college, I just started the 2 semester of my Junior year, and I am in the process of switching from a Biology major with a Theology minor to a Theology major with a Biology minor. I love horses and I try to spend as much time around them as I can. I really want to do something in the horse industry when I get done with school. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmmmm I'm technically over 40, but am told I look 10 years younger and certainly act at least 30 years younger. Where do I belong? LOL

***heads off to start a lord-knows-what-I'll-call-it Talk thread***


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha now its time for us cowgilrs to haev some fun  Im 17 and proud to not be a "normal" 17yo of todays society -  Id rather eat my shorts than wear highheels... to my mums disgust i live in jeans and my riding boots.. including going to the mall (ICK) i wear my riding boots LOL mud and all  Go us guys with the highs and lows of loving horses


----------



## Kestra (Aug 14, 2011)

I was feeling left out of the other thread. I'm 35. Just started riding a few months ago. Sometimes I wish I'd started younger so I wasn't so scared of everything. But I only recently got the time and money required to do horse stuff. If I was younger I don't know if I'd appreciate it as much. I have a friend who had to do horse stuff as a kid and now she doesn't want anything to do with horses. Who knows really what life will hold.

Since we have a teen section, maybe we need a section for people old enough to be parents of teens!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha! That was funny! For sure, Kestra! 
I know how you feel, I'm having a really hard time finding a riding partner. All the ladies my age that I ask have either had bad expieriences or had them when younger and want nothing to do with them! We bought our daughter a new horse, he's great for her or for me to have a friend ride! Haven't found anyone brave enough yet!

You other two are uber mature! Love the eat my shorts bit!! I had to go to a fancy city function this weekend and wore 4in. Loaded high heels for the first time in two years! At the end of the night my husband told me to quit limping because I looked drunk!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha the mature under 40s thread was invaded.... we should attack the elders ;P

and yes just because some of us are under 40 doesn't mean we are all immature... 

i am also only 22 so on the younger side of the spectrum but **** do i feel like i am 50. paying back school loans is a night mare. i have the money to pay it off monthly but the ridiculousness of the people you have to contact to get info are idiots... they have been charging me every month and to pay it down faster i pay double... you would think this was good news... well no they send me the extra money via check back to my house and wont except it... so i have to pay this off nice and slow for who knows how long in a ****ty market where i can lose my job at any minute...why are they being stupid and wont let me just pay it off... err and the worst is you cant file backruptcy if s*** hits the fan... our society at the moment sucks.

but on a positive note i am lucky enough to have a great family. i will admit when i was younger i hated my family but as the years went by i have no idea how i could have ever hated them. 

i have 2 horses and my parents have 2 retired horses. i board on there property and in exchange for board i pay for feed and vaccines... which is very low since they are all easy keepers thank the lord. 

as of now i will stop ranting about me and let other mature under 40 people chim in


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

thread I can join! I'm 24 ..turning 25 in June.. (not sure if thats a good thing hahaha) I live in a small city in Yukon.. I have three horses.. Buddy, Mesa and Cantina.. then I have this lil walking barrel named Java Joe.. kidding hes not a barrel.. hes just as wide as one.. hes a pony that we bought for my nieces to play around on. 

I've been working full time since I was 19 to support my horse obsession.. and the truck that is needed to haul said obsessions around and their feed.. haha


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I forgot to come back to this and add my..I guess bio..

I'm 23 and I'm so ready to be done with college..I'm finishing my degree in Early Childhood Education. I've been around horses my whole life and have ridden everything from Western Pleasure to now speed events..I've played in English, but it just isn't "for" me.. Of course a good majority of you already know me and that I barrel race, I have 3 Quarter Horses that play a HUGE role in my life, I don't know where I'd be without them. I also have a pitbull names Chloe, two cats (Monkey and Sam), and a fainting goat named Ferdinand, or Ferdi...I have an amazing boyfriend who has been my best friend for now 5 1/2 years. He is absolutely my "other half" and I can't wait to spend the rest of my life with him..


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> He is absolutely my "other half" and I can't wait to spend the rest of my life with him..


 
I hope your talking about your horse..:rofl: sorry I had too ..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Evansk said:


> I hope your talking about your horse..:rofl: sorry I had too ..


lol :roll:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Are we talking mental or physically mature.
Cause.. mentally.. 5yo!

I'm 20, soon to be 21. I live at home. Cheap rent, good job ahaha.
I am going absolutely no where with my life right now as I like living at home, having a cooked meal and be able to afford a horse 
However when I turn 24 (dun dun dunnn) I can no longer reside in my parents house and work in the military environment (not their house, military house) so then I have to grow up and find a REAL job.

Apart from that.. urhm.. nothing to say as of yet?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> lol :roll:


 
haha sorry


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Evansk said:


> haha sorry


LOL Nothing to worry about! I can take a joke..We seriously need a sarcasm font.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

kait18 said:


> hahaha the mature under 40s thread was invaded.... we should attack the elders ;P


:wink: I completely agree with this by the way..


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> LOL Nothing to worry about! I can take a joke..We seriously need a sarcasm font.


 
Or faces... >.>
Or skype. Most people don't get my humour


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> LOL Nothing to worry about! I can take a joke..We seriously need a sarcasm font.





DrumRunner said:


> :wink: I completely agree with this by the way..





DuffyDuck said:


> Or faces... >.>
> Or skype. Most people don't get my humour


 
Haha some people dont get all the faces ^_^;; But a fancy font with little italic might do the job?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I suppose i'll join in...

I'm 19 I've been around horses my whole life, my family barrel races so I've grown up barrel racing and watching barrel horses get started. Going to a barrel race every weekend has been completly normal for me and its a boring weekend when I'm not gone. I learned to ride english and jump when I was 16, I love it but it comes second. So my english tack has been laying around unused since July. Someday I plan to buy a horse specifically for it. I have 2 horses currently a 5 year old who just got started and is showing great potential and a yearling colt. Also have a dog and a ferrert. Currently looking for work after being laid off my last job...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh, true. I don't think I can remember all the faces :3

Sometimes I like to disguise my sarcasm, as its my lowest form of wit, to insult people when they don't realise it, but all the while laughing at my computer screen :K


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Eh, true. I don't think I can remember all the faces :3
> 
> Sometimes I like to disguise my sarcasm, as its my lowest form of wit, to insult people when they don't realise it, but all the while laughing at my computer screen :K


 
oo thats sneaky, but I bet you get a good laugh out of it!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> I suppose i'll join in...
> 
> I'm 19 I've been around horses my whole life, my family barrel races so I've grown up barrel racing and watching barrel horses get started. Going to a barrel race every weekend has been completly normal for me and its a boring weekend when I'm not gone. I learned to ride english and jump when I was 16, I love it but it comes second. So my english tack has been laying around unused since July. Someday I plan to buy a horse specifically for it. I have 2 horses currently a 5 year old who just got started and is showing great potential and a yearling colt. Also have a dog and a ferrert. Currently looking for work after being laid off my last job...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 that sucks about your job lay off  Hopefully you find work again soon. Would love to see pics of your ferrert!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Or the fact I'm sat in my room laughing at sarcasm I have cleverly disguised and no one understands it.... :'(


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Or the fact I'm sat in my room laughing at sarcasm I have cleverly disguised and no one understands it.... :'(


 
Awh :'( could because you disguised it too well.. but as long as your laughing who cares ^_^


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL True!

German's don't have a sense of humour. I try and joke with my trainer. She makes me work harder bahaha.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL True!
> 
> German's don't have a sense of humour. I try and joke with my trainer. She makes me work harder bahaha.


 
I've heard Germans have a very dry sense of humor.. if that makes sense? Haha guess she has no tolerance for jokes! Goofing off means more work for you! :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm an extremely sarcastic person..It's my second language lol...So people get mad when I type a lot of my posts because they don't read it as sarcastic..

I do LOVE the sneaky sarcasm that you can slip in and be rude with...sometimes lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm an extremely sarcastic person..It's my second language lol...So people get mad when I type a lot of my posts because they don't read it as sarcastic..
> 
> I do LOVE the sneaky sarcasm that you can slip in and be rude with...sometimes lol


 
I've noticed that, but I can usually pick up on the sarcasm. A lot of your posts are taken the wrong way.. people just don't have sarcasm defectors haha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

baha. 

inuendos.

with oblivious kids.

makes it even funnier.

I need to practise my second language skills again, me thinks...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Duffy, are you a native German or are you American/British? What region do you live in?
My parents used to live in Dusseldorf and worked in Wuppertal (sp). I used to spend my summers and holidays there. I absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Evansk said:


> that sucks about your job lay off  Hopefully you find work again soon. Would love to see pics of your ferrert!


Thanks, though I was kinda happy about it. Construction work, I made awesome money but oh I hated every minute of it. But here's my ferrert Louie I've had him since I was 13, that's my boyfriend holding him. Best pic I have of him he never stays still









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

NO way.
I just nearly fell off my chair.

I'm British.. raised in Germany for the past 14 years or so (my German is appauling)

You'll never guess where I live.
Your parents will know it too.

JHQ.
Its like.. 15 mins from Dusseldorf, Wuppertal is a 40 post code, thats about 40mins away from me.

Small world eh ;D


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Evansk said:


> I've noticed that, but I can usually pick up on the sarcasm. A lot of your posts are taken the wrong way.. people just don't have sarcasm defectors haha


lol Exactly! People get offended too easily these days..They take themselves and everyone else too seriously..

I love that ferret...I've always wanted one but scared my cat will try to kill it.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> lol Exactly! People get offended too easily these days..They take themselves and everyone else too seriously..


Agreed, but then again most people ask for opinions and then find out they get the ones they don't like. Then you try to sacastic and "lighten" the mood then they go out the deep end.. funny to read on the forums the ones that go way. Always get a good laugh.. haha



BarrelRacer23 said:


> Thanks, though I was kinda happy about it. Construction work, I made awesome money but oh I hated every minute of it. But here's my ferrert Louie I've had him since I was 13, that's my boyfriend holding him. Best pic I have of him he never stays still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG i love ferrerts.. but dont think I'd ever own one.. had one climb up my pant leg once.. scared the hell outta me! Believe me the ferrert when flying across the room when i flicked my leg.. (with no intention of hurting him)


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

They can be creepy sometimes lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Evansk said:


> I've heard Germans have a very dry sense of humor.. if that makes sense? Haha guess she has no tolerance for jokes! Goofing off means more work for you! :lol:


 
No. They have NO sense of humour. What so ever. Unless its a very funny joke. I won't even go in to what 90% of their jokes are. I dun't want to offend or get chucked off.

and I'm still working on her. She cracks a toothy grin once in a while. Don't know whether thats from amusement, or the fact she's about to make me work for my money!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> No. They have NO sense of humour. What so ever. Unless its a very funny joke. I won't even go in to what 90% of their jokes are. I dun't want to offend or get chucked off.
> 
> and I'm still working on her. She cracks a toothy grin once in a while. Don't know whether thats from amusement, or the fact she's about to make me work for my money!


Now I'm curious to what they would think a very funny joke is. Maybe you need classes in stand up comedy? 

A grimace? Disapprove jokes but likes to make you work!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Duffy, soooo true! Dry as dirt. Oh, just think what they thought of us Southern Americans! We get tickled and loud at just about anything, sometimes the neighbors would just look at us like, okkkkkkk.  They warmed up to us eventually!

Have you noticed that the ladies are waaayyyy better looking than the men? Sometimes I'd drop a jaw meeting spouses and boyfirends, whaaa??? We absolutely loved it there, always something to do and beer to drink! When we were there you guys still used the mark and the exchange rate was AWESOME! I'd smuggle in suitcases full of American Dr. Pepper, velveta cheese, salsa, and toilet paper which left me with two huge suitcases to fill full of clothes and I love me some Ikea! Ha HA!
Went to my first U2 concert in Klohn (sp), loved that city.

I've been watching you shop. The horse market is amazing over there!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 18 so I dont think I qualify, though I am under 40... Lol. I'm mature for my age  I like the fact that you started this thread, though, FlyGap


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh Amp (those are my initials!), everyone is welcome. Old farts keeping us "mature kids" out of their "secret" club! LOL! I didn't put an age minimum because we all come from different walks and this gives us a way to learn and relate with everyone, except the geriatric folks!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL I invaded their thread and posted..


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha has the_ war_ started? First one invades their thread then we all massively post?! hahah


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Faceman started it..


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

well if he started, i think us younglings should finish it :twisted: hahaha


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol They kinda stole my thunder when I posted in their thread.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I lurked for a bit, they are wise. 
Thought about posting but was afraid of the ramifications! GIT OUTTA HERE YOU WIPPERSNAPPER! So now we have them confused with the similar thread title! Git yer glasses granny! Love "them" to death! Respect "them" and appreciate all of their wisdom, experience, and knowledge. As I do most all of the people on this forum, we all have more to learn.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Yay! A thread for us youngins! 

I'm just leaving my teen years behind, turned 20 in december, so I'm in that inbetween age where I'm considered an adult in Canada and still a kid in the US haha.

I've ridden for 16 years, leased many horses and finally bought one of my own just under 3 years ago.  He's the love of my life, my dream horse since I was 5 so I'm very blessed to have him! I do Hunters, Jumpers and Eq and hope to participate in eventing (since Robbie is stellar at dressage and loves cross country - minus the water haha). I'm currently in university majoring in Psychology - going on to get my Masters + PhD in Criminal or Clinical Psychology - and unfortunately don't have much time to ride.  

I usually lurk around here and post pics of my boy here and there; I can at least get my horsie fix from you guys since I don't have much time to ride during school! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Duffy, soooo true! Dry as dirt. Oh, just think what they thought of us Southern Americans! We get tickled and loud at just about anything, sometimes the neighbors would just look at us like, okkkkkkk.  They warmed up to us eventually!
> 
> Have you noticed that the ladies are waaayyyy better looking than the men? Sometimes I'd drop a jaw meeting spouses and boyfirends, whaaa??? We absolutely loved it there, always something to do and beer to drink! When we were there you guys still used the mark and the exchange rate was AWESOME! I'd smuggle in suitcases full of American Dr. Pepper, velveta cheese, salsa, and toilet paper which left me with two huge suitcases to fill full of clothes and I love me some Ikea! Ha HA!
> Went to my first U2 concert in Klohn (sp), loved that city.
> ...


Ahahahaha our yard is like that.. they just smile now when they dont get it xD

And yeah.. it sickens me hahaha NO decent men to look at :'( MAKES ME CRY. The Germans use ANY excuse for beer and bratwurst lol, ANY I tell you, all the shooting festivals, local festivals, summer festivals, autumn festivals, christmas markets... the list goes on  ANd yep! I was in Bielefeld when the Euro was introduced- best plan EVER!! It can be spelt the English way Cologne or the German Koln but the O needs an umlaut... I dont have em on my computer!!

Ikea=love. love=ikea. Its awesome. And the hotdogs yumm, I am SO hungry now!

Tres lucky with the horse market out here, I'm looking at it now, not to buy straight away, but the prices for the quality of horse make you go WOW, still looking at spending 6-8k though IF I can get my saving head on


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Pomm Frites mit mayo!!!! German fries are the best on EARTH. Look up Sonnys pizza in Dusseldorf, my favorite. Drooling!
My Spelling is terrible, but I can speak shop and order, ask for the restroom, and kinda get directions. I once missed a train heading home from a rave and had to pay for a taxi home. He spoke little to no English, I was like "IN..TER..NATIONAL SCH...OOL" for their little town. I couldn't remember their address, finally had to get up front and point the way home! Had to wake mom up to pay for it...


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

24 going on 25. Living on my own with the beau, the roomie, the dog, the two felines and my three rescue rats. Full-Time job in Human services on the graveyard shift, working to finish the payments and shipping costs of my new TWH mare, "Limelight's Magic" (new name TBA)!!! I've been an animal enthusiast my whole life, a special place in my heart for dogs and horses! I've collected more than a dozen of those plastic Grand Champions over the years, heh. I went to school for a Bachelor's in Animal Science with a specific concentration in pre-vet medicine - We hit all the livestock species those four years... Ill eventually get my DVM, but life's meant to be lived, not simply studied!

The lovable, hunkable canine I've named Honcho is a Labrador crossed with something.... incredibly stubborn! He is jet black with chocolate brindle points!! Handsome fellow - Ill get pics up sometime... He's going on 3 this year and he's my labradork. I don't prefer the breed, but... well, his rescue is a long tale. He absolutely loves cats... I love my Dork-o!

Oldest cat I call June Bug. It was the best salvage of the name 'JujuBee' I could muster; I refuse to make noises at my furry family. Going on three this year as well! Beautiful tan/ black tabby calico with iridescent jade green eyes. Mm. Gorgeous. If she were human, she'd have that 'supermodel' sass. Love her!! Rescue from a neglect/overpopulation situation.

Ignatia aka Iggy is my black calico kitten recently adopted from an overpopulation situation. She's going on 4 months. She is one persistent trouble-maker! Loves playing with her poop out of the litter-box :-( Beautiful medium length coat, long Siamese-like conformation with brilliant Gold... not yellow... GOLD eyes. Great athlete with her kitty toys and loves her Honcho-dawg! They play with one another, Ill have to catch it with my phone some day.

My friend was looking for a trail-buddy and offered me a stall if I really wanted a horse. Uhm, opportunity knocking??? Me thinks yea. Sooo, should be seeing my mare again by April latest!! Eeeee!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

31 almost 32 here but pretending to still be 25....that big 4-0 is looming and that's more than I want to think about. Not ready to join the old farts just quite yet. :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It is looming. I'm in the same boat, closer to 40 than 20. As I get older my age group all looks young, older people start to look younger, younger people look like babies, and I remember when my age group looked like parents!
I still get carded though, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun thread, I was also feeling a little left out from the "older crowd" 

I am 32 and have gotten back into riding seriously over the past two years. I'm free leasing a horse who belongs to the therapeutic riding program where I am a very active volunteer.

I've actually been involved in therapeutic riding since 2004. I had just left elementary teaching to go back to grad school, and had been longing to get back into horses at about that same time. It was a perfect combination of great horses and working with kids with disabilities, something I was passionate about. I couldn't believe how much more I enjoyed being around kids out of the constraints of the classroom and in an environment that was so positive for them. Also, on the grad school budget (and, with a PhD, I spent seven long years in grad school!!), volunteering with therapeutic riding was the most affordable way for me to get any horse time at all.

We don't have children, but my biggest challenge at this stage of my life is balancing my very intense job (I'm a senior researcher for an education nonprofit/think-tank) with time at the barn. I work from a home office but typically travel for work once a month. Part of the flexibility of working from home is that I can technically take an hour in the morning to go to the barn, and make it up later that evening. But the problem is that if I've just come from a tough meeting or am working on a difficult project, that negative energy comes with me to the barn and results in a bad ride. So, I'd prefer to go ride early in the morning- which has been hard lately because there is a new person doing the morning feeding who doesn't feed until almost 9am, when I would like to be _done _with my ride and heading to work, not just getting ready to go!!

I'm also one of those 30-somethings who looks 18, and I really think most people at the barn think I'm in high school (particularly because I am sometimes there at random times of the day when typical professional people should be at work) and would be absolutely shocked to see me "in action" at work. It's actually a really amusing thought.

My husband and I are in the final stages of purchasing a 5-acre property, with the hope being that we will be ready to bring 2 horses home in the next 1-2 years. Until then, I have a great situation at the therapeutic riding center and feel incredibly fortunate.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Oh Amp (those are my initials!), everyone is welcome. Old farts keeping us "mature kids" out of their "secret" club! LOL! I didn't put an age minimum because we all come from different walks and this gives us a way to learn and relate with everyone, except the geriatric folks!


They're my initials too, that's why it's my name on here 

Haha. Well I'd started the other thread asking everyone's ages so I now know a little about everyone and if someone read about me then they know  I just turned 18, have had my horse Hunter for almost 4 years now, I recently switched to English and this year I am going to start showing Hunters/Jumpers  Last summer I moved to an English barn, and being the only western rider I felt out of place. So I switched and haven't regretted it one bit.

I'm hoping to eventually be able to get some kind of scholarship at a bigger college after I finish my 4 year degree at the local college.. Hopefully for riding, but I also have really good grades so I'd be happy with any scholarships. I am a Biology major and plan on being a veterinarian.

I've had animals my whole life. I currently have 1 horse, 3 dogs, 3 grown indoor cats, our new kitten, and 3 outdoor cats. I have had guinea pigs, rabbits, gerbils, and hamsters. My rabbits were by far my favorite "little" (caged) pet!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I suppose I'll join in!

I am 20, I turn 21 in June. I have been riding since I was 14 when I got my first two horses for Christmas. I have one horse; an arabian named Storm. I have a dog; a 1 1/2 old Rottie named Havok. And the only other thing to know is that I'm awesome.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm 30, married, teenage stepson (15) who lives with evil ex-wife and a teenage nephew (19) living with us whilst he tries to turn his life around (so far so good).

I start my MBA end of this month, work full time and am CONSTANTLY trying to battle weight.

I had horses as a child but when my parents divorced they were taken away. I now have 2 dogs and 2 cats and live in a cold country with no friends or family except my husband. 

I have found my joy in horses again which so far is the only up side of this place and although not riding at the moment I will start loaning a horse (2nd one since moving here) in 2 months, right after I get back from visiting my family in Oz! (haven't seen my family in 5 years)

I've been told I can't have a horse until we can afford to accommodate it so eventually I plan on migrating to Cyprus and adopting one there from the dozens that are ill-treated by ignorant careless cypriots. Until then I will continue reading and loaning and learning as much as I can so I am prepared for it when I finally am allowed/can afford to have one!!

These are the perils of being an army wife.. move every few years (Cyprus, Germany and England so far), get cold and be worried. Never formulate that career you always wanted, wait forever before you can afford to commit to large animals or children. And ALWAYS being cold (Australian Cypriot in cold climates.. just doesn't work)

*sigh*


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Weight problems are terrible Turndial. In my teens and early 20's I was a stick, around 118, then got preggo went from 125 to 224 in nine months... OUCH! I had to eat 24/7 to keep from being sick. Then I lost it all working on the farm, pushing a stroller in the dirt 1 mile a day to the river, loaded it up with rocks and carried the kid and pushed the stroller home to decorate the yard.  Then over a year ago I was in a wreck and have gained over 25 pounds, ahhhh! Seems like it's getting easier to gain and harder to loose. I'm on the protein diet: Boiled eggs for breakfast, salad and chicken for both lunch and dinner with edamame in between, then on the weekend I let myself go nuts! So far I've lost 7 pounds in three weeks! Woooo Hooo! I can now fit in my fat jeans! 145 and 15 pounds to go. I'm only 5'2 so 130 is the goal to benefit myself and my horse.

Good Luck! Hang in there with traveling hope you get to settle soon!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Insert Random Picture*

Grumpy Owl Disappoves Shower Time 


( haha sorry thought this was a funny picture.. I dont think Im mature enough for the thread BAHAHA)


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

noticed my spelling mistake but cant fix it now.. haha DISAPPROVE **^^


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi All! Well I'm 33, no kids just critters. I have 4 horses, 3 dogs & 4 barn cats. I grew up around horses, my aunts had their own and taught me how to ride. I spent most years after grade school wishing for a horse of my own & riding any horses I could get a hold of. Bought my first horse, BB, in Dec of 1999. She is my heart horse! Still green by most people's standards but I'm the only one that rides her and she works well for me. Went to college and got an AA in Vet Tech. Worked as a tech for a while, actually that is how I made it to SD. Things didn't work out at that clinic & I ended up working at Wal-Mart for years. I am now thinking about going back into tech type work. It's been a long time so I would have to ease back into a lot of it lol. I'm also thinking of going back to college again but not sure what I want to be when I "grow up". 

Thanks Fly Gap for starting this thread. I mostly lurk around and post every once in awhile.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

How is it being a vet tech BB? 
I toyed with the idea years ago. I used to shadow my vet and mostly we castrated dogs and cats! I did go on a couple farm calls to help deliver/check foals and that was fantastic until I got sent to the truck when one went horribly wrong. So that broke me and I pursued art. I don't think we ever grow up! Or at least I hope not!

We have the venue and the concerts and festivals keep us young! Right now I'm working on a piece that is going to be made into GIANT 20ft. dancing puppets. So excited! I keep trying to get some of my own work done but as soon as I get started a project comes up. Can't pass up a paycheck! So my dreams of being a true artist must sit on hold, piled up giant reems of sketches!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm nineteen years old, going to be twenty this year. I'm a full time working student on the largest riding school/training yard in Britain, we have 116 horses so it really immerses you. I'm training for my BHS qualifications, I've got my Stage One and I'm going for my Stage Two in March. Hopefully I'll have my PTT and part of my Stage Three by the time I leave in October when I will be going to university to study Sports Horse Management and Coaching where I can get my BHSII at the same time and hopefully in the future I can lecture. Been taught by some of the best, we had Patrick Print OBE who is a Fellow of the BHS which is basically as high as you can go (I fell off in spectacular style in front of him, oops) and the daily training is delivered by some of the best instructors I ever ridden with.

At home I have two dogs; Indy is a four year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Rhodesian Ridgeback who is loving, obedient and handsome and Pippin who is a Pug x Chinese Crested Powder Puff and looks like a Gremlin having a bad hair day. I also have a moggy called Jadzia who is my baby and two rabbits Harley, a Dutch buck, and Minstrel, a Mini Lop buck. 

Yes I just copied and pasted, darn youngster laziness.


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

FlyGap I was a tech in two different practices. It can be a tough job. The clinic I worked at in SD was big. We had 5 vets and a multitude of other workers. Personally it was hard for me in that clinic but I moved to a new state, had no friends or family here, with an ex-bf that cause some other major issues. The job could be very rewarding at times and others... well it was just hard. Having to assist with dogs & cats being pts was the worst part of it, I was the newbie so I got stuck with it. There is a high rate of burnout on techs. The clinic I want to work at now is small, one vet actually my vet lol. She is a laid back person so it would be easy to work with her and for her. 

I used to draw alot and enjoyed it immensely so a career in art sounds so interesting! Congrats on getting the pupppet gig!  

Here's to never growing up!:happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Figured I would add my info, as well.

Hi, my name is Crystal and I'm a horse-aholic. ((hears the mumbled "Hi, Crystal.")) lol
I'm 29, married to a wonderful man, and have a 5 month old son. I love my little boy to death, but unlike most parents I'm willing him to grow up faster. lol I look forward to being able to have those funny conversations that little kids have with their parents and teaching him to ride on a pony. 
I started riding when I was around eleven or so. My best friend's sister got a horse that we rode around on. Then I started taking lessons, learning jumping. I left the stables after about six months. I didn't like the way my trainer was trying to get me to be to the horse. 
In the past I owned a QH gelding, POA mare, Spotted Draft filly, and a Gypsy stud colt. Bad land forced us to sell our horses. In a much better spot now and have a little paint pony named Penny and a Gypsy filly named Lily. I have recently found out that Lily is ridiculously well known in the Gypsy horse community. lol Makes me happy and people are looking forward to seeing the foals she produces.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, this has kind of blown up. Love that owl Evansk.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 21, just had my birthday in December, owned my one and only horse of almost a year now . I'm in college and loving it. Bummed that I only have a year and a half left cause then I'll have to "grow up" and get a "real job" but until then I'm happy to just be in college and to use babysitting to support my horsey habits.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

SmallTownGypsy I felt the same way about my daughter! At two I had her on my old gelding, then at 5 got her a pony for christmas, now she has her own horse so she can eventually ride the trails with me. Lets just say I am living vicariously through her!! I am so thankful she loves them almost as much as I do!
At not quite 7 I'm hoping she'll slow down and stay this way, sweet, and still cuddly. I know it won't last but fingers crossed it will last a bit longer.

We must see more pictures of your famous Gypsy!! She looks like a doll!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm 26. I had the good sense to marry well when I was 18.  My husband is a forensic toxicologist and makes a fair amount of money. I work as a paralegal and make....some money. We bought a house on 40 acres with a barn and everything I could need. 2 years later I convinced my husband I needed a horse and promptly bought 2. I have a 1 year old at home so I don't have a lot of time. My husband is awesome about watching our son so I can go riding but lately it's been colder than a witches tit and I've no interest in freezing to a saddle. So, I haven't been riding in, like, FOREVER. /sigh So, I don't have issues with money or anything. I have an awesome husband who provides for me. Also, we found out the morons who originally parceled out the land didn't reserve the mineral rights. That's right babes, we be rich here soon. lol We haven't leased our rights out yet but it's only a matter of time. When that happens we'll not have to worry about money ever. Once I hire that maid to come clean the house I'll be outside more.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Luck Furbabymum! That is Amazing!!! 80 years ago a company came through the area and bought all of the mineral rights for around $100 each. Big money back then. We said we'd never buy another piece of property without them but alas... "Dream" farm came along. Thankfully our plot is the only one in the area WITHOUT gas and we have crystal clear mountain top water! It was so bad at the other place you could smell the gas after you took a shower!

If you make it really good will you please send her over to do mine! My husband is getting tired! LOL & JK!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

We figure we have to lease. They have wells going up a mile from us in all directions. The fracking is going to kill our water table and we want out. So, leasing. We'd be leased already but the people realized they didn't keep the mineral rights and sued everyone and their brother. Of course, they have no case against us as we're 3rd gen buyers but it's dragging out in the courts and we can't lease till it's done. Anyhow. Niobrara oil shale is right under us so we'll make bank if our property produces on average. One of those things that makes me all light hearted. 


FlyGap said:


> Good Luck Furbabymum! That is Amazing!!! 80 years ago a company came through the area and bought all of the mineral rights for around $100 each. Big money back then. We said we'd never buy another piece of property without them but alas... "Dream" farm came along. Thankfully our plot is the only one in the area WITHOUT gas and we have crystal clear mountain top water! It was so bad at the other place you could smell the gas after you took a shower!
> 
> If you make it really good will you please send her over to do mine! My husband is getting tired! LOL & JK!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We've been having earthquakes because of it. A hundred miles away!
It's national forest service around all of our properties and they wanted to send the pipes under our business. Um, I think not. We had to fight it tooth and nail and prove that the company would pollute the water flowing into the watershed. 
They also wanted to put a gas pump right next to one of our campgrounds. Not happening. We won... so far. The ground is 100% limestone, with caves and whatnot. Underground springs coming off the side of the Mtns. would leech the fracking chemicals AND gas polluting the Mulberry River all the way to the Arkansas.
You would think the NFS would care.... Not so much.

Not to be selfish, but if we had owned the mineral rights, could quit our business, and hadn't done the studies.... They could drill baby drill.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

gaelgirl said:


> Wow, this has kind of blown up. Love that owl Evansk.


 Mmhmm we younglings talk like theirs no tomorrow..  yes.. the owl is great.. he remind me of my dad.. that stern..grumpy look hahaha 

And welcome to all the members who have posted while I was working my butt off at work


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this still a thread for the over 40? It doesn't bear any resemblance at all to that. Hm m m. Strange kind of metomorphosus.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Is this still a thread for the over 40? It doesn't bear any resemblance at all to that. Hm m m. Strange kind of metomorphosus.



I just burst out lauging  its close but not full the thoughtful wisdom of the over 40's.... :rofl:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> SmallTownGypsy I felt the same way about my daughter! At two I had her on my old gelding, then at 5 got her a pony for christmas, now she has her own horse so she can eventually ride the trails with me. Lets just say I am living vicariously through her!! I am so thankful she loves them almost as much as I do!
> At not quite 7 I'm hoping she'll slow down and stay this way, sweet, and still cuddly. I know it won't last but fingers crossed it will last a bit longer.
> 
> We must see more pictures of your famous Gypsy!! She looks like a doll!


Glad to know I'm not the only one. I rarely speak that around people I know in person lest I become a pariah. lol
Have quite a few pics of Lily in my "Horses" section.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

So what exactly was the question? Oh I remember, how we overcame the normal tries and tribulations.......alcohol, within reason. Seriously, you just do what needs to be done. When you become a certain age(over forty)you do not need to explain yourself. There is an inner confidence along with a deeper more gratifying appreciation for life that comes with people over forty. I personally, have come to like me for me and I want to live in the now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is that what we were talking about? overcoming alchohol? really? Man, I gotta check in more often.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha ha....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We oldsters could talk about out aches and pains. What my 76 year old mom calls an "Organ recital" (the kind of organ you have in your body, not the musical instrument)

My back has really been troubling me lately. I used to never have any lower back issues, but sure can feel it now. I really try very hard to keep my lower back muscles engaged at all times; when in my car driving, unloading the dishwasher, gardening, any time. But I have some kind of disk trouble, and it's starting to make riding uncomfortable.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Hmmmm I'm technically over 40, but am told I look 10 years younger and certainly act at least 30 years younger. Where do I belong? LOL
> 
> ***heads off to start a lord-knows-what-I'll-call-it Talk thread***


 I'll join you. Maybe we should start an immature thread. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Awe, come on.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

under 40 don't they call that a teen age:lol:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Kind of! All the stupidity mixed with a job and children!
Ahhh, someday to be old. I'm kinda looking forward to having an excuse for being so crochity!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all well I'm 22 been riding since I was 8. When I was in prep my new friend liked horses so I decided I would too! Such a follower. 

Im still living at home because all spare money at the moment goes to the horses. 

I have 2 a 16yo qh mare Princess and my 5 yr old wb/tb Ella (6th ride today). 

Im at uni full time studying primary teaching this will be my second year so its classroom time. 

I'm also slowly plodding through a cert iv in sport coaching, equestrian by correspondence

I also work 4 nights a week at a local sporting club , bar bistro pokies etc to pay for the ponies

Saturdays I teach lessons to cover my agistment I also do privaotes when I can during the week for a bit of cash

I have an amazing bf ive been with for just over 3 yrs and we've copped all sorts of flack as he's 10 yrs older but it WORKS. Though sometimes I struggle to fit him in!

I have 2 gorgeous doggies who I wish i could walk more, dad seems to do most of it. A 6yo kelpie x and a 3yo greyhound

A lot of my friends tend to get annoyed with me because I don't go out but where's the time? Also I can't spend $50 in a night that's a round roll. 

I need an extra 3 days a week and an extra 500 a week and I'd be happy


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i justed wanted to bump so the elders get confused again


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm cranky.
I'm fat.
I'm mad.
I'm in a MOOD....


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm busy.
I'm also fat and cranky and moody!
Poor girls under 40!! Hang in there FP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Fat, cranky and moody - hmmm I should fit in here.

Though today I've been lucky. Found $75 in a back pocket of my purse that I had totally forgotten about. And I have tomorrow off from work. Things are good.


----------

